# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Как вылезти из болота?

## Дима_

Тут все время пишут о навалившихся проблемах, а как выкарабкаться - почти не пишут. Есть у вас какие идеи? Я пока подумаю, может надумаю что.
Многие сидят в болоте, не вылезают, но и не тонут. По вашему, это правильно? Или лучше либо вылезать, вылезти, забыть о суициде и этом форуме, или тонуть (умереть)?
Да и какой смысл просто выкладывать проблему и ждать чего то, терять время?

----------


## мутный тип

Чтобы вылезти из болота можно выпить н-ное количество водки и все пройдет, достаточно часто на себе практикую

----------


## Дима_

мутный тип, я вообще то серьезно! Напиши свою подробную инструкцию по вылезанию из болота! Что, когда, где и во сколько делать.

----------


## Selbstmord

Я не знаю...я все время сижу в болоте. И не тону, и не вылезаю. И как то вроде все идет своим чередом.

----------


## Winter

В этом вся соль проблемы. Службы поддержки, такие вот форумы, даже родные-друзья НИКОГДА не предлагают решения проблем.
Как-то полгода назад я совсем раскис и пошел за моральной поддержкой на какой-то форум (не этот, конечно). Описал там проблему, попросил поддержать и в итоге получил ответов 20 совершенно одинакового содержания: "Держись, братюнь, терпи и все само собой наладится".
В лучшем случае на вопрос "что мне делать?" можно получить ответ в духе "борись" или "исправь свою жизнь", но никаких инструкций также не прилагается, так что остается только додумывать, каким образом все это делается.
Лично у меня ответ есть, но правила этого форума (вверху странички) запрещают мне к нему призывать.

----------


## Selbstmord

Глупо полагать, что тебе вот так возьмут и распишут все по пунктам, что надо делать... На этот форум приходят больше за моральной поддержкой, чем за решением проблем, имхо.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну слово "держись" тоже помогает же. главное, чтоб это сказал нужный человек. тот, кому  хоть немного еще веришь. и тогда вроде как еще немного держишься

----------


## Winter

Если тебе достаточно "держись", то проблем у тебя, считай, и не было.

----------


## огрызок тепла

скорее всего ты просто на грани не был. или не была. хз какого ты пола...и не знаешь, что такое последняя капля. вот так вот потом люди и думают, что человек на себя руки наложил из-за того, что ему на ногу наступили, а не из-за того, что  его годами камнями закидывали.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Думаю надо разобраться в том что с тобой произошло и почему ты пришел к тому что есть.и наверное захотеть жить.в веру удариться...мысль материальна..наверное.правда у меня вот плохо получается.психолог наверное поможет.а вообще в жизни нам никто не поможет кроме самих себя.наступило время "помоги себе сам"-"животный мир".хотя конечно если кто-то предлагает помощь то не отказываться от неё.Я тут кино какое-то типо мыльной оперы смотрела.дурость такая,смешно стало.там ситуация похожа была на мою.ну так,поверхностно.сижу и думаю,может это знак,ответ.Там мужик суициднице сказал на вопрос "как дальше жить?"-он сказал "просто живи".наверное попробуй быть роботом..мне чтоб жить наверное надо стать роботом.

----------


## Дима_

Можно посмотреть на жизни других людей, как они не попадали в болото или как они вылезли. Видел книгу "Проект счастье", вроде хорошая. Кстати, успехи людей из реала иногда вдохновляют меня на что-то. Как-то 5 лет назад понравилась одна девушка, и я стал по утрам бегать, в спортзал ходить, чтоб ей понравится. Или "вот он на кадилаке ездит, а я чем хуже? Я тоже буду!".
В идеале надо бы такого друга/подружку иметь, который тебе будет помогать из болота вылезать. Например, лежишь ты утром в постели, грустный, никому не нужный. А тут к тебе заходит знакомый/ая парень/девушка и предлагает пробежаться по парку или с собачкой погулять, или на лыжах пройтись. И ты чувствуешь, что ты кому то нужен, сразу жить хочется и что-то делать.
Можно и в одиночку из болота вылезать, но это, наверно, сложнее.

Но в любом случае трудиться надо, все люди, которые не в болоте или вылезли, они все трудились, кроме богачей, но таких очень мало, а людей миллиарды.

Примерный план вылезания из болота.

1. СЕБЕ НАДО ВНУШИТЬ, ЧТО ТЫ ВЫЛЕЗЕШЬ ИЗ БОЛОТА, А НЕ НАОБОРОТ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1. Сначала хорошо найти людей, которым ты не безразличен, или которые делают вид, что ты им нужен. Можно банально в поликлинику сходить к неврапотологу и терапевту. Можно пожить у людей, которым не плевать на тебя, желательно не очень близкие по родственности.
2. После получения советов, начинаем правильное питание. Кушаем витаминчики по 2 таблетки 3 раза в день. Кушаем мясо, рыбо, НАСТОЯЩЕЕ МЯСО, а не покупные котлеты/полуфабрикаты из <censored> и пельмени, соки, молочные продукты, фрукты, овощи. Забываем про чипсы, газировку, алкоголь, курение и т.д.
3. Занимаемся легкой атлетикой. Чтоб не лениво было бегать по утрам, заводим собаку и или плеткой себя стегаем чтоб на улицу выйти (не шучу!). Также для 100% гаранти записываемся в спортзал, йогу или куда-нибудь. Там вряд ли вы НЕ будете делать спортивные упражнения.
4. Не смотрим билибирду в инете и телике, смотрим то, что развивает мозг и делает нас умнее.
5. Учимся чему нибудь. Рисовать, программировать, музицировать и т.д. Обязательно записаться куда нибудь, хоть в художественную школу. Видя прогресс, развиваемся дальше.

Главное, чтоб были люди какие то (худ школа, спортивный зал и т.д.)

----------


## Jiharka

Я тебя хочу спросить. Ты как думаешь, какая самая главная проблема российского человека сейчас? Вот я когда начинаю про это думать, у меня концы с концами не сходятся. Бедность - самая главная проблема? Да нет, в войну беднее жили, сейчас не так уж бедно. Развал страны? Да страна, опять же, много раз была развалена, и ничего, восстанавливали. Зарплаты низкие? Взяточничество? Нищающая медицина? Брошенные старики? Рост наркомании? 
Ты понимаешь, ведь люди этим не греют голову. Ну, в смысле, каждый день, когда у них вот это муторное чувство, что, блин, вот жопа же, задница, мрак - они же не об этих проблемах думают в это время в голове. Ну вот, все в этом депресняке, вся страна в этом депресняке - их же на самом деле НЕ ЭТИ проблемы мучают. А какие? Что - самая главная проблема? Почему вся страна в депресняке? 

Ответ про реальность - он многое объясняет. Люди во многом в депресняке потому, что реальность внезапно оказалась out of their hands, в смысле, они на нее никак не могут повлиять, совсем никак. Ну вот каждый день ходишь на работу, или там, в налоговую, или на стройку свою, и там все время ощущение, что ты сизиф и толкаешь какой-то непомерный камень в какую-то никому не нужную долбаную гору и в процессе этого все время знаешь, что все равно все это зря, и более того, тебя даже никто не видит с твоими проблемами. И знаешь, что камень скатится обратно, что все это в потенциале - навсегда, и в то же время знаешь, что у тебя все равно есть только два выхода - либо толкать камень, либо сдохнуть, отпустив его, потому что он тогда тебя воще придавит нахрен попросту.
И этот камень - это реальность. Которая складывается вот из того, что утром просыпаешься и по телеку гавно; что погода идиотская и ты видишь, что с природой так-таки что-то неладное творится, но всем насрать, и ты где-то в самом низу сознания - это уже не осознается даже - вспоминаешь про пожары, про плату за коммунальные услуги и про то, что даже если ты уплатишься весь как зверь, все равно никто не гарантирует того, что наше любимое правительство тебе че-нить где-нить не отрежет, если ему вожжа под хвост попадет; и того, что утром спускаешься во двор, а он весь уставлен машинами как попало, потому что нет парковок нормальных, и все срать хотели на парковки, и каждый знает, что парковки нужны, но будет все свои силы тратить на то, чтобы свою личную машину приткнуть куда-нибудь СЕГОДНЯ; а потом пробки, про которые уже планируешь - "выехать на столько-то раньше, потому что там пробка", и уже теряешь даже ощущение, что пробка это вообще-то ненормально, это кажется уже ощущением из какого-то другого мира; и это хорошо, если вообще есть машина - а если это не машина, а маршрутка, то это каждое утро взятие брестской крепости в час пик, это толпа, в которой каждому НУЖНО УЕХАТЬ ВО ЧТО БЫ ТО НИ СТАЛО, это мрачные рожи в мрачном молчании, на каждой из которых написано "у меня точно такое же утро и, знаешь, все люди уроды", и мрачные водители, которым, наверное, эта раздолбанная дорога, летящая во все стороны грязь и идиоты на соседней полосе по маршруту, по которому носишься каждый день как долбаный хомяк, уже просто снятся; и цена за проезд, которая каждый раз кажется высокой, сколько бы раз ни платил, потому что ты помнишь, твою мать, помнишь, что когда-то было не так, и никуда нельзя деть эту память; и все это - это даже еще удачный день, потому что бывает гололед, бывает дождь, бывает смог, бывает мороз, и черт-те знает что еще бывает; 
а потом работа, где у каждого такие разные и такие одинаковые проблемы, проистекающие от того, что все время приходится сталкиваться с нашим любимым государством, и все время надо думать не о том, как делать дело, а о том, как обойти тут, просочиться там, проползти здесь, ублажить того, этого, пятого, десятого, получить пятьсот бумажек, заплатить все деньги, что у тебя есть, и потом хотя бы просто. спокойно. реагировать. на телевизор, из которого тебе наглая жирная зажравшаяся рожа прямо в лицо врет о том, как у нас в стране поддерживают мелкий бизнес и борются с коррупцией; и это даже еще не все, потому что у кого-то это самодур-начальник, который то ли гребет под себя, то ли кому-то еще верхнему деньги отстегивает - не понять, да и уже все равно по большому счету; у кого-то это гастарбайтеры на объекте, за которыми не знаешь, как смотреть, потому что крадут, пакостят, делают как попало; у кого-то просто идиоты, которым бегаешь каждые две минуты сопли подтираешь, потому что они не знают и не умеют ничего сами, потому что они новое поколение, выросшее на новом образовании, о котором даже уже не думаешь, потому что оно просто тонет, тонет, тонет в этом каждодневном и кажется мелочью, и хотя ты знаешь, что это не мелочь, думать об этом просто уже не хватает сил; 
и все время кажется, что весь мир против тебя и самое главное, все бессмысленно, потому что ты не создаешь, блин, никакую промышленность, не поднимаешь страну, не строишь дома для своих детей, не борешься против захватчиков, не трудишься ни на какой целине; ты не первопроходец, столкнувшийся с непредвиденными походными трудностями; не летчик, не космонавт, сгорающий в атмосфере; ты сгинешь на этом долбаном холме под этим долбаным камнем без всякого следа и смысла, безмолвно, бесследно, без толку, и никому не будет до этого дела и никто этого не заметит, но даже не это главное - главное, что все будет продолжаться так, как есть, все будет без изменений для твоих детей, и для детей их детей, и для их внуков, если только они не сделают что-то, незивестно что, не выпрыгнут из своей шкуры, не возьмут эту чертову реальность в свои руки каким-то неведомым образом, но и тут ты не знаешь - как, ничего не знаешь. 
И когда ты идешь домой с работы, зная, что завтра будет еще один точно такой же день, что несмотря на все твои гигантские, нечеловеческие усилия, которые больше всего похожи на из последних сил испускаемый дикий крик, все останется без изменений, и ты даже не можешь надеяться хотя бы на то, что тебе дадут дожить спокойно старость, да что старость - ты не знаешь, что будет через год, через месяц, завтра!, и когда ты видишь в очередной раз перекрытый проспект, потому что там опять едет какой-то барин на тройке с мигалкой, и снова стоишь, стоишь, стоишь в пробке, а потом стоишь в очереди в супермаркете, со всеми этими кассиршами, скидочными картами, заедающими кредитками и опять-крупными-купюрами, ты ощущаешь в каждой секунде этого проклятого всеми богами дня, в каждой идиотской десятикопеечной монете, на которую ничего нельзя купить, в каждом человеке в этой очереди, таком же, как ты, такую безысходность, что тебе ничего не остается, кроме как пойти домой, и пить, и делать вид, что ничего не случилось, что все это "обычные проблемы", что "жизнь продолжается", пытаться найти себе какое-то хобби, нырнуть с головой в футбол, в вышивание или в вокал, читать дрянные романы, смотреть никчемные сериалы, критиковать тех, кто "сам себе создает проблемы" и "не умеет смотреть на жизнь с позитивом"; создать, создать, создать декорации, заслониться всеми руками от реальности, забыть. Забыть, что завтра есть. Что оно уже почти здесь. Что оно будет. Что камень никуда не делся, камень ждет. Что он уже вот-вот сорвется, и завтра нужно будет хватать и толкать, хватать и толкать. Без смысла. Без будущего. Без продолжения. 

Загнанный в угол человек, который не верит, что у него хоть что-нибудь может получиться. Который делает все с одним и тем же чувством безысходности, который знает, что все, к чему бы он ни приступил, либо провалится, либо не будет иметь никакого практического смысла. Человек, который ищет смысл. Который из последних сил ищет в этой пропитой и проданной реальности смысл, хоть какой-нибудь смысл, хоть что-то, что не сводится к молчаливому набиванию брюха в одиночестве. 
Мы хотим жизни. Мы хотим дела. Настоящего дела, не этих бумажных волокит и не этих кабинетных унижений, которые никому из нас и нашим детям ничего не приносят. Мы хотим работать. Осмысленно работать, создавать жизнь, создавать будущее, а не драться насмерть с ветряными мельницами, зная, что настоящая проблема стоит в стороне, что мы даже не приступили к ней. Мы хотим, черт побери, хоть как-то прозвучать в этой реальности, хотя бы для самих себя, так, чтобы я сам, тот, двадцатилетний, молодой, не устыдился бы себя - сегодняшнего, не прошел бы мимо сторонкой, сделав вид, что ничего не заметил. 
Самое большое наше горе - это что мы помним. Мы помним советское наследие. Мы помним смысл. Он был. Он мог быть не для всех, он мог быть несовершенным, но он был, черт возьми, он был - если ты его хотел, если ты его искал, если ты к нему стремился, он был. Сегодня, если мы хотим смысл, нам надо выгрызть его зубами, выбить в тяжелейшей борьбе, к которой мы не знаем, как подступиться. Но это - все, что у нас есть. (C) 

http://aridmoors.livejournal.com/257579.html

----------


## Дима_

Это на что намёк?

----------


## Jiharka

> Это на что намёк?


 Это к тебе о советском болоте.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дима_

Я вроде не писал о советском болоте!

----------


## Jiharka

pulsewave писал/а

----------


## Дима_

> я чувствую, что ты тут многим поможешь


 Летом 2010 мне казалось что ничего нельзя изменить и ничего не изменится. Но сейчас я вылезаю из болота и вижу, что изменить можно, но для того надо д-е-й-с-т-в-о-в-а-т-ь! Мне помогает брат, он со мной живет, это конечно большой плюс, люди из реала помогают гораздо больше, чем люди из инета (текст на экране). С родственницей-психологом по телефону общаюсь, она мне советы даёт.
Ну вот, собственно, раз я сам начал вылезать, хочу другим рассказать, как можно вылезти.
По скайпу/телефону эффект сильнее, чем когда текст читаешь! Живой голос действует, проверено! Если б я с психологм по телефону не говорил, у меня может также хреново всё было!

Может сюда помимо текста выкладывать аудио-посты? Видеопосты выкладывать не надо, про это уже говорили. Человек будет слышать голос, как будто он рядом с кем то сидит, и кому то нужен.

----------


## Jiharka

> Летом 2010 мне казалось что *ничего нельзя изменить* и ничего не изменится. Но сейчас я вылезаю из болота и вижу, *что изменить можно, но для того надо д-е-й-с-т-в-о-в-а-т-ь!*.


 Слава Богу что у Вас этот выход есть! А если изменить ничего уже невозможно?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дима_

Значит надо либо продолжать страдать, либо прекратить страдания. Больше вариантов вроде нет.
Но завтра опять будут многие писать "почему не нужно прекращать страдания"...А потом придут к выводу что нужно прекратить страдания...А потом опять будут уговаривать жить...

----------


## Jiharka

> Значит надо либо продолжать страдать, либо прекратить страдания. Больше вариантов вроде нет.
> Но завтра опять будут многие писать "почему не нужно прекращать страдания"...


 И снова повторюсь,что я не против обоснованного су ,а более того за эвтаназию!

----------


## Дима_

В разделе "Моя проблема" пишут однотипные проблемы - потерял смысл жизни, одинок и т.д. У всех этих проблем одно решение. Как его найти то?

----------


## Jiharka

> В разделе "Моя проблема" пишут однотипные проблемы - потерял смысл жизни, одинок и т.д. У всех этих проблем одно решение. Как его найти то?


 как раз решение у каждой проблемы свое! у моей нет...у остальных-время и желание жить!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sunvred

я в 16 лет вскрывала вены. ну так. себя попугала, мама поседела. врачи презрением одарили. до сих пор в глаза маме смотреть стыдно, но это мой путь, стало неимоверно стыдно, очнулась, и думаю, вот дура! а из-за чего вскрывала? - жизнь неимоверна неправильна и скучна в каком-то роде?! ну смысла в ней не было. встретила человека диаметрально противоположного мнения, но спокойного, рассудительного, он мягко уводил мысли в другую сторону, не отговаривал никогда, не кричал, не обзывал, говорил- успеешь... оставь сначала от себя стоящую идею, чтобы бесполезности не было. ты же не просто мясо-кровь-кости?!  
жизнь воспринимаю как игру. с квестами. не получилось- -1 балл мне. выполнила- умница, детка, умница. надо найти смысл жизни., как бы банальщиной это не отдавало  :Wink:  все кто писал об этом, всё ж таки не дураками были. отправить себя в НИКУДА я всегда успею, только поиграю до конца, сына воспитаю, посмотрю- получилось ли дать много ему, не навредила ли где из-за недюжего своего эгоизма. интересно, похож будет на меня или на рассудительного человека. интересно же.
а инструкция- разбиться на мелкие кусочки, внутри, чтобы до тошноты, до рвоты самого себя. а потом насильно (сначала насильно, не иначе) делать себя другим. если сейчас ты лелеешь мысль всё бросить и закончить, значит период полумёртвого тебя должен закончится. судьба не пришла с подарком, сам возьми. сделай себя заново. не получается? или не хочешь? разные вещи. не хочешь -вперёд и с песней, с парапета, со скалы. не получается- старайся. ребёнок сразу тоже говорить не начинает. Там свыше на тебя смотрят и дают квесты =)

----------


## Дима_

> Сейчас мне почти 20 и нет ни малейшего желания уходить из жизни.


 Вы смогли решить проблемы и стать счастливой? Расскажите другим, как вы это сделали. Им будет интерестно!

----------

